# fm2 with a us car.



## butler247 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok Hope this find you all well. 
I was at a dinner party last night. I am planning a trip to San Miguel de Allende, My friend told me I was subject to my car being seized because my plates are expired and my registration is nor current. Please can anyone give me information on this matter
Thank you Dan
Puerto Vallarta


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must have current registration/plates to drive anywhere. Just because many get away with it in Mexico doesn't mean that it is legal. The 'importada temporal' allows your car to be IN Mexico, but the state laws require 'permiso de circular'; permission to operate the vehicle, as in current registration and plates from somewhere. That's just plain common sense, isn't it?


----------



## butler247 (Jan 5, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must have current registration/plates to drive anywhere. Just because many get away with it in Mexico doesn't mean that it is legal. The 'importada temporal' allows your car to be IN Mexico, but the state laws require 'permiso de circular'; permission to operate the vehicle, as in current registration and plates from somewhere. That's just plain common sense, isn't it?


Yes thank you so much your always the guy with the info. Some say you can get online or mail for a county in South Dakoda, does anyone know where?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Additional sources which may be helpful / informative:

Your Car in Mxico

http://yucalandia.wordpress.com/driving-in-mexico-issues-fun/importing-driving-a-car-in-mexico/


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

butler247 said:


> Yes thank you so much your always the guy with the info. Some say you can get online or mail for a county in South Dakoda, does anyone know where?


Search for the SD registration info on the Forum - we discussed it within the last two weeks. You need only a valid USA address and the title.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Clay County Treasurer's office, Vermillion, SD. Google them, and then phone them. They make it easy.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This somehow got immediately off track as thread is FM2 with US plated car.
You need be very careful as many FM2 categories preclude a US plated car. We recently had a friend have his car confiscated because when visa renewed his lawyer changed the FM2 category without telling him and even though Aduana extended within the 15 days, it was confiscated.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> This somehow got immediately off track as thread is FM2 with US plated car.
> You need be very careful as many FM2 categories preclude a US plated car. We recently had a friend have his car confiscated because when visa renewed his lawyer changed the FM2 category without telling him and even though Aduana extended within the 15 days, it was confiscated.


YIKES!! I hope it was a clunker! That could be a sizeable loss. Have to keep this post as a reminder.
:focus:


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

They are still fighting to get back but was 2 year old Expedition.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Longford said:


> Additional sources which may be helpful / informative:
> 
> Your Car in Mxico
> 
> Importing & Driving a Car in Mexico | Surviving Yucatan


Thanks for the link. Most of the info I knew but there were some interesting bits in there I did not know! Good for everyone to know while driving in Mexico.

Conklinwh - Where can I get the definitive information on rules/regs regarding US vehicle and FM2 visas? I'd be interested in knowing the in's and out's of that.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

An FM3 allows you to have a foreign plated vehicle while an FM2 does not. I work here and am allowed my foreign vehicle on my FM3 visa, but I would not be allowed with an FM2.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TamiJ said:


> An FM3 allows you to have a foreign plated vehicle while an FM2 does not. I work here and am allowed my foreign vehicle on my FM3 visa, but I would not be allowed with an FM2.


Except if you have an FM2 Inmigrante - Rentista. See Rolly at FM2 and your car

If you have an FM2 and work - then NO.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

TamiJ said:


> An FM3 allows you to have a foreign plated vehicle while an FM2 does not. I work here and am allowed my foreign vehicle on my FM3 visa, but I would not be allowed with an FM2.


As indicated, the restriction is because you work.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I had been told that there were differences within "FM2" categories but not sure which. Seems like one delimiter is work/no work. I had been told that some FM2's lead to permanent resident and others do not and that a delimiter but could be the same set.
Now I understand what happened to ours friends. He has an FM2 with work permit but his wife probably had Fm2 "rentista". He was driving her US plated vehicle with the translated marriage license but turns out that when lawyer renewed her Fm2 it must have been a "work" category thinking that a good thing and even though went to Aduana to extend the permiso, the police said that invalid with the FM2 type. What a deal!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The 'Inmigrante' visa (old FM2) does lead to 'Inmigrado' at the end of the five year period (or 'residente permanente' if the new rules are ever published). Once you have made that transition, you may not own or operate a foreign plated vehicle, but you may work and exercise all other rights, except the vote.


----------



## Denmex (Mar 6, 2010)

*Mexican Plates*



RVGRINGO said:


> You must have current registration/plates to drive anywhere. Just because many get away with it in Mexico doesn't mean that it is legal. The 'importada temporal' allows your car to be IN Mexico, but the state laws require 'permiso de circular'; permission to operate the vehicle, as in current registration and plates from somewhere. That's just plain common sense, isn't it?


I beg to differ with you, but the jury is still out on this subject. It's very much like the IRS rules and regulations in the U.S. It all depends on whom you are speaking with. According to recent information that I received, directly from Mexico City, by the way, an Inmigrante (FM-2) living in Mexico pays for a placa on an American vehicle by purchasing Inmigrante status. I know without you saying that a vehicle is confiscated. But, it wouldn't be the first time Mexican officials have violated their own laws. I carry a highlighted copy of the law with me at all times and to date (fingers crossed) after reading the law the police officer has said "Pase." The best advice I can give to an American driving in Mexico is to always be prepared and expect the worst.


----------

